# The process for mounting internal HDD using command line



## happy-yoga (Jan 16, 2021)

I am new to BSD. I installed the latest version on m Thinkpad t480 on the SSD. The laptop has also an internal Hard Drive with some existing content which I want to keep. How do I mount the drive and access the contents from the command line? I read the manual but the guidelines were not specific enough or I just don't have enough background knowledge to make it work. 

Can anyone help?


----------



## T-Daemon (Jan 16, 2021)

happy-yoga said:


> The laptop has also an internal Hard Drive with some existing content which I want to keep. How do I mount the drive and access the contents from the command line?


With which file system was the hard drive formated?


----------



## happy-yoga (Jan 16, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> With which file system was the hard drive formated?


Hello, the file system type for the hard drive is btrfs. I checked it by loading ubuntu as trial install and then used the command df -Th 

I am not sure how to find the file system type for unmounted drives in FreeBSD.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jan 16, 2021)

happy-yoga said:


> Hello, the file system type for the hard drive is btrfs.


Install sysutils/fusefs-lkl, load the fuse kernel module.



happy-yoga said:


> I am not sure how to find the file system type for unmounted drives in FreeBSD.


Try file(1) -s . I can't tell if btrfs is recognized.


----------

